# S&W Model 29-2 with an "S" prefix



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've done searches on this gun but can't find much about "S" prefixes in the serial numbers. 
It has a 6 1/2" barrel and I did find that the Model 29-2 was made from 1961 to 1982 but switched to the 6" barrel in 1979.
If anyone can tell me more about this gun or narrow down the date of manufacture I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Why not ask S&W?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I would rather interact with people here. That's why I joined.


----------



## zmmnm3 (Feb 10, 2020)

PhuBai70 said:


> I've done searches on this gun but can't find much about "S" prefixes in the serial numbers.
> It has a 6 1/2" barrel and I did find that the Model 29-2 was made from 1961 to 1982 but switched to the 6" barrel in 1979.
> If anyone can tell me more about this gun or narrow down the date of manufacture I'd appreciate it.


HI, I just saw this on the forum. I have a 29-2 I bought new in 1972 in 6.5. Depending the serial number your could have been from that time frame. I don't remember where I found it but I found a site that listed year of manufacture base on serial number. This validated my purchase since I clearly remember the purchase. Hope this helps.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you for the info and welcome to the forum.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

The last time I had to research a S&W serial number that I could not find on my own I had to go on the S&W forum. (smith-wessonforum.com/forum.php) Their serial numbers are all over the place because of the age of the company. The model you have is a interesting one with 6 1/2" barrel Model 29-2 it may be older than you think. They are nice for sure and let us know what you come up with. Curious on what the "S" is all about for that model and production run.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a Model 57-1 from 1964 and it also has the S prefix.
My 27-2 from 1973 has the N prefix. If I remember from my searches the N prefix started in 1969.

Yes, the early Model 29s are very nice guns. I bought it used in the 90s and it had been very well cared for.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

My suggestion is do nothing to change the gun. The serial numbers for Smith's appear many places. Also you have the option of a factory letter. No personal contact but, having the letter is a plus on an older collectable handgun. Many years ago I bought dinged up nickled Model 29 no dash with 4" barrel. Had some changes made then and seriously regretted today.


----------

